
Governments are testing their own cryptocurrencies - maxgiraldo
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608910/governments-are-testing-their-own-cryptocurrencies/
======
mlkvch
National cryptocurrencies might be a good idea but advantage of bitcoin is
that it is international, and wherever you live and pay, you don't need to
exchange money.

~~~
maxgiraldo
Agreed. One of the core tenets of bitcoin, in my opinion, is that it's
borderless --or international as you say-- and not centralized in any way.
National cryptocurrencies won't work (IMO) because they violate the principals
of decentralization. Open vs closed/government-based crypto is like comparing
the internet to a closed off intranet.

